# Snow Commander Fuel Usage



## Ericg (Nov 3, 2013)

I have had several opportunities so far to use the Snow Commander that I purchased used in 2020. The machine has exceeded my expectations. I have a question about fuel usage. I get about twenty minutes of use, under load, before having to refill the tank, which I realize is small. The carb was replaced by the previous owner and I went over it, checking float level etc and installed a new needle/seat just to ensure there were no issues. Do the RTek engines use more fuel due to their design? Any feedback would be appreciated
Stay Safe and Healthy


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

small tank and a 2 stroke motor, every bang needs a suck to operate. in a 4 stroke it's every other or 1/2 the fuel


----------



## Ericg (Nov 3, 2013)

Thank you captchas. Appreciate the explanation. Great machine.


----------

